# Angle head lizard Gonocephalus grandis



## orionmystery (Aug 5, 2011)

I love them!

A handsome male






A juvenile female





An adult female





when they start doing this...it means...





sliding away from me...lol...they just love to do this to me! Think I'll need a 300mm 





A full body shot to show you how long the tail is.


----------



## AdamIsMyName (Aug 10, 2011)

Great shots, I especially love the first one.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 10, 2011)

AdamIsMyName said:


> Great shots, I especially love the first one.



Thank you Adam.


----------



## Omofo (Aug 10, 2011)

Great shots, I need to visit Malaysia!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 11, 2011)

Omofo said:


> Great shots, I need to visit Malaysia!



Thanks omofo!


----------



## Actinometro (Aug 11, 2011)

Very good shots, indeed. I would even say exceptional.

Small minus: cut tails. I understand you, but or you do a close-up or not. This is in the half-way.


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 11, 2011)

Cool day out , really like that last shot.  Very long tail. 
-
Shoot well and glad to see you are shooting non-venomous species as well.
-
Joe


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 11, 2011)

Actinometro said:


> Very good shots, indeed. I would even say exceptional.
> 
> Small minus: cut tails. I understand you, but or you do a close-up or not. This is in the half-way.


 
Thanks. There is a full body shot, and you can actually see how long the tail is. Wouldn't it be boring to see all full body shots? Wouldn't you be bored to see only full body shots of human, and no close-up, eg. half body, head shot with shoulders etc? LOL.





joealcantar said:


> Cool day out , really like that last shot.  Very long tail.
> -
> Shoot well and glad to see you are shooting non-venomous species as well.
> -
> Joe



Thanks Joe.


----------

